# [UK] Regulierer verhängt hohe Strafe gegen Ericsson-IPX / Funmobile



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2009)

> Service Provider (~Abrechnner): Ericsson IPX AB
> Information Provider (~Inhaltsanbieter): Funmobile FZ-LLC
> Service Name (~Dienstbezeichnung): Funmobile - Fun for life
> Breaches upheld against
> ...



Quelle:
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/recent_adjudications.asp
(via Phonepayplus Newsletter)

Tja, so wird das in Ländern gehandhabt, deren Regulierungsbehörden unter heftiger Kritik stehen, eher tatenlos zu sein. In den USA gab's ja auch eine Millionenstrafe. Nur in Deutschland, wo alle so tun, als wäre alles so streng reguliert - da schauen alle zu.
Verkehrte Welt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2009)

*AW: [UK] Regulierer verhängt hohe Strafe gegen Ericsson-IPX / Funmobile*

über Ericsson-IPX:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...toene/56415-firma-cylon-llc-3.html#post271893

über Ericsson-IPX:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...toene/56415-firma-cylon-llc-2.html#post269836

über Ericsson-IPX und sein Kundenmanagement:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...er-handy-abo-nicht-kuendbar-5.html#post253952

über Funmobile - aktuelle Beschwerde
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...n-sms-abo.html?highlight=funmobile#post274586

über Funmobile - aktuelle Beschwerde
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...tent-part-zockt-mich-ab-hilfe.html#post274540

über Funmobile - aktuelle Beschwerde
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...n-sms-abo.html?highlight=funmobile#post273633

über Funmobile als eines von mehreren faulen Eiern im Kundenportfolio von Ericsson-IPX
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...ost253949.html?highlight=funmobile#post253949

Hintergründe zu Funmobile:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...ost247604.html?highlight=funmobile#post247604

Link zu wirkungsvollen Maßnahmen der deutschen Regulierungsbehörde
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/wirkungsvollemassnahmen


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2009)

*AW: [UK] Regulierer verhängt hohe Strafe gegen Ericsson-IPX / Funmobile*

Heute bekam ich einen Hinweis aus UK, demnach habe Ericsson IPX, der Anbieter für Handy-Zahlsysteme mit dem unglaublichen Pech bei der Kundenauswahl, bereits früher Probleme mit der britischen Regulierungsbehörde gehabt.

siehe
Ericsson IPX AB nabbed by ICSTIS | Mobile Industry Review

"UK premium call/text regulator ICSTIS took on Ericsson, thus: Ericsson IPX AB were fined £500 and issued with a formal reprimand. In addition, access to the service was barred until it complies with the ICSTIS Code of Practice"

Gibt man bei der Suche nach Anbietern, die in UK wegen Verstößen gegen die Gesetze  und Regularien aufgefallen sind, den Anbieter für Abrechnungslösungen Ericsson IPX ein, um zu sehen, ob dieser Anbieter unseriös sein könnte, findet sich dies hier:

PhonepayPlus

Der Dienst des Handyabrechner s Ericsson-IPX sei demnach illegal und irreführend gewesen.
PhonepayPlus

Man möge mir die etwas sperrigen Formulierungen in diesem Beitrag verzeihen, deren Sinn klar sein dürfte (wenn auch nicht nachweislich)


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: [UK] Regulierer verhängt hohe Strafe gegen Ericsson-IPX / Funmobile*

Erneut Strafe gegen Ericsson-IPX in UK:

*Service Provider:*Ericsson IPX AB

*Information Provider:*Yuuzoo Pte Limited, Singapore*

Breaches upheld against:*Ericsson IPX AB*

Service title:'IQ Quiz (How dumb or smart are you?)'**

Breaches upheld:*Fairness (Misleading), Pricing Information (Prominence) and Subscription - Promotional Material/Subscription Based.

*Sanctions:*Formal reprimand; total fine of £40,000 (comprising £30,000 in relation to the upheld breaches and *£10,000 in respect of breach history*). 
The Tribunal noted that the service was no longer being promoted in this manner and commented that, based on the evidence it had seen, *it doubted that promotions of this type could ever be compliant


*


> One of the complainants stated to have seen *an invitation on the social networking site Facebook* requesting that the complainant complete an ‘IQ Quiz’ that had been recommended by one of the complainant’s ‘Facebook friends.’  Accepting the invitation subsequently resulted in the complainant entering into a subscription service. *PhonepayPlus monitored the service and found that profile pictures of ‘Facebook friends’ were used, and that these friends were specifically named as individuals who had already completed the ‘IQ Quiz’. *



Es geht also um genau die Fälle, die hier im Forum beschrieben wurden - im Gegensatz zu UK passiert in Deutschland aber nichts.

_Betroffene, die das hier von der UK-Behörde gerügte Vorgehen der Firma zumindest teilweise noch dokumentieren können, sollten umgehend eine Mail an die deutschen Behörden verfassen (und in Kopie ans Ministerium und an die Medien) und ganz konkret fragen, welche Unterschiede der Gesetzgebung und Regulierung es zwischen UK und Deutschland gibt und warum deutsche Verbraucher nicht *wenigstens ebenso* geschützt werden können_



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Tja, so wird das in Ländern gehandhabt, deren Regulierungsbehörden unter heftiger Kritik stehen, eher tatenlos zu sein. In den USA gab's ja auch eine Millionenstrafe. Nur in Deutschland, wo alle so tun, als wäre alles so streng reguliert - da schauen alle zu.
> Verkehrte Welt.


*NÄCHSTE WOCHE IST EUROPAWAHL.*


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: [UK] Regulierer verhängt hohe Strafe gegen Ericsson-IPX / Funmobile*

Die britischen Regulierer haben ja gleich noch eine Firma abgestraft wegen exakt desselben Vorgehens:


> A number of complainants stated that they had received *an invitation on Facebook requesting that they complete a quiz that had been recommended by one or more of their specifically named friends.* During monitoring, PhonepayPlus found that profile pictures of specific user’s ‘Facebook friends’ had been named as individuals who had completed the ‘IQ Quiz’. Following completion of the test, participants were required to enter their mobile phone number in order to receive their results. A number of complainants reported to being unaware that entering their mobile phone number on the website would result in them being entered into a subscription service at a weekly cost of either £4.50 or £10.00.



Quelle (wie oben)
PhonepayPlus : For businesses : Recent adjudications
(dies ist ein temporärer Link)

(hier:
2waytraffic Mobile Group BV - mblox )

(2waytraffic [~Endemol] gehört zu SONY, ebenso wie ericsson-ipx, dies nur zum besseren Verständnis - die im whois angegebene deutsche Telefonnummer gehört zur Key Systems, dem deutschen Hoster. Im März 2008 erst hat SONY die 2waytraffic für ca. 200 Mio US$ gekauft ("wheel of fortune", "jeopardy"), der es nach den Call-in-Skandalen in UK nicht mehr so gut ging. 
http://www.moconews.net/entry/419-sony-buying-interactive-sms-tv-quiz-maker-2waytraffic - SONY-Ericsson gehören also die Inhalte und auch das Zahlungssystem - aber dennoch hat man natürlich nichts mit Unregelmäßigkeiten zu tun. Schon klar...

mblox ist einer der größten SMS-Biller weltweit und auch in Deutschland sehr aktiv, wo es ja (wie man aus Augsburg hört) einen gigantischen Markt für sichere Abrechnung per Handy gibt. Mblox ist nicht nur Partner diverser unseriöser Firmen, wie die lange Liste von entsprechenden Maßnahmen in UK zeigt, sondern auch Partner von Clickandbuy oder Mastercard - und natürlich... 





> mBloxs prominentester Kunde in Europa ist die zu Verisign Inc. gehörende Jamba GmbH



Frage an die Politiker: wenn das sowieso immer dieselben Firmen sind - um wie viele innovative Arbeitsplätze (zentrales Scheinargument gegen die dringend notwendige strengere Regulierung)  geht's bei diesem Müll überhaupt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: [UK] Regulierer verhängt hohe Strafe gegen Ericsson-IPX / Funmobile*

weitere Entscheidungen gegen den Service Provider Ericsson-IPX
PhonepayPlus : For businesses : Recent adjudications


----------



## greengrow (30 September 2009)

EMERGENCY PROCEDURE INVESTIGATION


> EMERGENCY PROCEDURE INVESTIGATION
> 30/09/2009
> 
> PhonepayPlus considers the Service Provider responsible under the PhonepayPlus Code of Practice to be ‘Ericsson IPX AB'.





> In addition, all revenue payable to the Service Provider has been withheld by the Network Operator pending the outcome of the investigation.


victims pocket>>pickpocket's pocket>>Regulators pocket


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2009)

*AW: Re: [UK] Regulierer verhängt hohe Strafe gegen Ericsson-IPX / Funmobile*



greengrow schrieb:


> EMERGENCY PROCEDURE INVESTIGATION
> victims pocket>>pickpocket's pocket>>Regulators pocket


_aus der Tasche der Opfer in die Taschen der Taschendiebe in die Taschen der Regulierer_


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: [UK] Regulierer verhängt hohe Strafe gegen Ericsson-IPX / Funmobile*

In den letzten 12 Monaten wurden in UK insgesamt 317,000 Pfund an Strafen wegen diverser Regelverstöße im Zusammenhang mit "Downloads per Handy" verhängt, bei denen jeweils Ericsson IPX als Anbieter verwickelt war.

Sammlung hier (via The Scream)
http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/t30121.html?

aus der neuesten Verfügung der Phonepayplus 





> The Tribunal ordered that the Service Provider seek compliance advice on all services and future services and related promotional material *in relation to this Information Provider* until such time as the Executive gives notice that such advice is no longer required; The Tribunal also ordered that *claims for refunds are to be paid by the Service Provider for the full amount spent by complainants*


Das bedeutet: Ericsson IPX muß wohl nur dann noch mehr auf die Regeln achten, wenn es um *denselben Inhalteanbieter* geht (nicht aber um eine neue drollige internationale Briefkasten-Firma), andererseits aber wird auch klar: Bei Beschwerden kann man sich an den *Diensteanbieter* wenden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 August 2010)

*AW: [UK] Regulierer verhängt hohe Strafe gegen Ericsson-IPX / Funmobile*

aktuell einmal mehr eine Strafe gegen einen Kunden von Ericsson IPX in UK:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...r-handy-abo-nicht-kuendbar-11.html#post320469

Damit summieren sich die Strafen seit 2009 auf fast 400.000 Pfund - nur gegen die Wegelagerer unter den Kunden von Ericsson IPX.


----------

